# Unicorn style large soft squeeze bottles



## zadiac (7/9/18)

So I ordered these https://www.aliexpress.com/item/60m...535.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5a804c4du7tqkM from AlieExpress and received them earlier this week.

I am over the moon! These bottles are high quality and soft squeeze.











I can fill up my tank way easier now with the small nozzle. They are way better than these:






They also have a child protection cap and is really not that difficult to open. Press down and turn. I'm very impressed and happy with these bottles. I recommend this to every DIY'er out these who mix large quantities of juice. They are available in smaller sizes as well. Just thought I'd share.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Humbolt (7/9/18)

Ooh those are lovely. 
How long did you wait for your order?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (7/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> Ooh those are lovely.
> How long did you wait for your order?



Unfortunately with the recent problems with the PO and the backlog, it was quite a long time, but now that that is over, it should be just a month or so.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (7/9/18)

zadiac said:


> Unfortunately with the recent problems with the PO and the backlog, it was quite a long time, but now that that is over, it should be just a month or so.


2 of my current orders are over 100 days in transit. 
How easy/hard is it to remove the top part of the bottle to refill it? Not the cap. The plastic ones I've used in the past are sometimes ridiculously difficult to open - I've broken at least 2 fingernails already whilst attempting to do so.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz (7/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> 2 of my current orders are over 100 days in transit.
> How easy/hard is it to remove the top part of the bottle to refill it? Not the cap. The plastic ones I've used in the past are sometimes ridiculously difficult to open - I've broken at least 2 fingernails already whilst attempting to do so.


Dont feel bad, Im still waiting for a mod to arrive, its been 85 days...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (7/9/18)

Dietz said:


> Dont feel bad, Im still waiting for a mod to arrive, its been 85 days...


Wow, I've never bought anything as delicate and expensive as a mod from them before. Just tanks, wire, and some odds and ends...good luck. You have some serious faith in SAPO!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (7/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> Wow, I've never bought anything as delicate and expensive as a mod from them before. Just tanks, wire, and some odds and ends...good luck. You have some serious faith in SAPO!


Wasnt out of choice, I was unaware that the shipping I chose would route through SAPO, I thought it was a door to door thing. And thats how you learn I guess...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (7/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> 2 of my current orders are over 100 days in transit.
> How easy/hard is it to remove the top part of the bottle to refill it? Not the cap. The plastic ones I've used in the past are sometimes ridiculously difficult to open - I've broken at least 2 fingernails already whilst attempting to do so.


I use a sharp knife - press the blade, not the tip of the knife against the rim in between the bottle and the removeable part and then tilt the blade down.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (7/9/18)

Dietz said:


> Wasnt out of choice, I was unaware that the shipping I chose would route through SAPO, I thought it was a door to door thing. And thats how you learn I guess...


Good luck, bud. Hope you receive your Mod.



Vilaishima said:


> I use a sharp knife - press the blade, not the tip of the knife against the rim in between the bottle and the removeable part and then tilt the blade down.


That sounds dangerous....as in losing a finger dangerous. I've since switched to the soft dropper bottles, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> 2 of my current orders are over 100 days in transit.
> How easy/hard is it to remove the top part of the bottle to refill it? Not the cap. The plastic ones I've used in the past are sometimes ridiculously difficult to open - I've broken at least 2 fingernails already whilst attempting to do so.



Quite easy in fact. Just my finger nail and pull up. Here I did it with one hand while holding the phone to record. It's very easy and the top is secure and won't come off for nothing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> I use a sharp knife - press the blade, not the tip of the knife against the rim in between the bottle and the removeable part and then tilt the blade down.


You're mad. I use a screwdriver and flip it like you would with a beer bottle cap top.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt (7/9/18)

zadiac said:


> Quite easy in fact. Just my finger nail and pull up. Here I did it with one hand while holding the phone to record. It's very easy and the top is secure and won't come off for nothing.


Sweet! I've also had ones where the cap would pop off whilst filling a tank resulting in 100ml of juice all over the floor or my pants.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac (7/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> Sweet! I've also had ones where the cap would pop off whilst filling a tank resulting in 100ml of juice all over the floor or my pants.



Just a note. The hole in the top is quite small, you'd be wise to widen it to about 2mm. I did and filling tanks, etc. is now much easier and you don't have to squeeze so hard to get the juice out, which also minimizes the danger of shooting off the top while filling.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (7/9/18)

zadiac said:


> Just a note. The hole in the top is quite small, you'd be wise to widen it to about 2mm. I did and filling tanks, etc. is now much easier and you don't have to squeeze so hard to get the juice out, which also minimizes the danger of shooting off the top while filling.


Yeah I used to take my sharp tipped tweazers and just expand the hole a bit on all my bottles which also solved the problem. 
I'll add 1 or 2 of these bottles to my next order and try them out.


----------



## Vilaishima (7/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> You're mad. I use a screwdriver and flip it like you would with a beer bottle cap top.


You guys are clearly misunderstanding. I ma extra careful of my fingers, more than the average person. There is zero chance of slipping and it is less dangerous than the screwdriver method. I'll have to take a video to show what I mean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (7/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> You guys are clearly misunderstanding. I ma extra careful of my fingers, more than the average person. There is zero chance of slipping and it is less dangerous than the screwdriver method. I'll have to take a video to show what I mean.


I use a sharp knife as well @Vilaishima and being a professional piano player  I also look after my fingers 
They just don't understand. The actual knife used below -

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (7/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> You guys are clearly misunderstanding. I ma extra careful of my fingers, more than the average person. There is zero chance of slipping and it is less dangerous than the screwdriver method. I'll have to take a video to show what I mean.





Bulldog said:


> I use a sharp knife as well @Vilaishima and being a professional piano player  I also look after my fingers
> They just don't understand. The actual knife used below -
> View attachment 144803



Well with these new bottles you guys won't need a knife. It opens up quite easy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (30/8/20)

This link no longer works. Has anyone ordered these since this post?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

